# Australia under water



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

As i write this my old house is under water, Queensland is having the worst floods in Australian history, the capital city Brisbane is completely under water, and the Brisbane river broke its banks yesterday at this stage there are over 20,000 homes under water and there are 10 confirmed dead and 90 missing. The entire country is holding its breath and waiting for the worst to come, i have spoken to a few friends and they are safe but it is nowhere near its peak. This is a very scary time and best wishes go out to everyone who may be effected. Please help and donate to help the people in need.

Donate to the flood relief appeal : Queensland Government

As i write this on the news they have said that over half of the dead are children , and it has been said that the peak will not hit until Saturday morning which is days away, the worst is yet to come.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow!! That is horrible scarey!!! Sending prayers your way. Stay safe JY!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow , im glad your friends are ok . I hope this ends soon , has anyone talked to gamer lately I know her man is from there hope his family are all ok as well .


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jy i was thinking about you this morning as i heard this on the new, you your family and your country will def be in my prayer!! PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I think Gamer was in Victoria two states away. Different weather conditions but its just been said that parts of that state are starting to flood. It is scary when i see places i would drive down every day 3m under water, there are reports that bodies are lining the streets in a few rural areas.

Please donate to the appeal, even a dollar will help make the difference for the people in need, i pray that we get more support we allways try to help other places when they need it.

By the way i am completely safe and on the other side of the country while its sunny and nice over here most of the Queensland state is in an emergency situation.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to give an idea at the scale , the area flooded is bigger than texas.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that is terrible. Very sad to hear of some many lost. Glad to know you are safe.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

A vast majority of my friends are in that area! Sucky!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

glad to hear you are safe, i don't have much but i will see how much i can send


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Jy I am reading this and am heart broken I am very glad you and the dogs are safe along with family and friends I will donate now .... Sending my thoughts and prayers to those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw this today and thought of you guys. Hope you all stay safe as well as family and friends! Please keep us posted.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a wild old country all right. I think money killer on here is from QLD. I hope him and his dogs are OK.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow...that is terrible.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow this is horrible- my prayers go out those out there.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh JY, I am donating as well, this is so sad, I thought of you as well and Livy when I saw this on the news, I am glad you and yours are safe, I do hope this is fixed soon. My thoughts are withthem all. Be safe CJ


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

jy, remember when i made that hypothetical Armageddon thread on g-d
before i got my pups? i wasn't pulling my own chain, this is a sign of
things to come...the ancient Mayan calender ends 12-21 2012.
I'm glad you got out of harms way before the devastation occurred.
my wife asked why do we have to live on a mountain,...i don't respond,
but both my houses (past and current) are well above sea level.
on a lighter note...after the mess gets cleaned up, there will be great
real estate opportunities to capitalize on. could be a blessing in a few
years time. chaos creates need, and need creates worth.
with that being said, the north east coast in the U.S. just got hammered
with 2 ft of fallen snow and wind driven drifting up to 7 feet. i got
to go dig out the cars & dogs now. lol bbl. 

p.s.
i'll post pics up later...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

definatly 2012!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> wow , im glad your friends are ok . I hope this ends soon , has anyone talked to gamer lately I know her man is from there hope his family are all ok as well .





junkyard said:


> I think Gamer was in Victoria two states away. Different weather conditions but its just been said that parts of that state are starting to flood. It is scary when i see places i would drive down every day 3m under water, there are reports that bodies are lining the streets in a few rural areas.
> 
> Please donate to the appeal, even a dollar will help make the difference for the people in need, i pray that we get more support we allways try to help other places when they need it.
> 
> By the way i am completely safe and on the other side of the country while its sunny and nice over here most of the Queensland state is in an emergency situation.


Thanks for thinking of us, we are safe and in the US now, yes the house is in Victoria and we have not heard anything bad there so far. His family is same area so they are all ok. I hope you stay safe Junkyard and I am still coming out there and hope to meet you


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad to know you and yours are safe Gamer. 

With all the conlflicting reports and panic it has actually reached its peak at 5am this morning. It makes it hard to see my old street under and places i used to be or even just drive past everyday that are completely underwater. Most of the city streets are flooded and the entire CBD is shut down which will effect many international business's. 
The peak is under the 1974 floods but this time it will be ten times worse due to poulation growth ect. 
So far we have 13 dead and seventy missing with 9 of those seventy feared dead due to the circumstances they were last seen in.

At the same time people are banding together to help i saw photos last night of a man nursing a joey Kangaroo that barley had its head above water and had been hit with debris, police threatened to arrest him but he said he couldnt stand there and see our coat of arms drown while he did nothing.

The worst is still yet to come with waterborne diseases and the major clean up act ahead. The pristine Moreton bay will not recover from this for years by the time the silt settles and the debris finds a place to rest. I have seen photos my friends have taken and its been very eye opening with their streets flooded and the middle of the city being a ghost town and all arterial roads empty which is a shock to see. 

On the otherside of the country people are helping by making "shoeboxes of love" which has a facebook page, it ie basically a smallbox with desperste suppl;ies ie toothpaste , soap, ect, or a shoebox for children with books a small toy ect and a little food.
We have twentyfour hour coverage which i have not taken my eyes off.



Padlock i do remember the thread a friend and I have been joking a little about it considering all the birds dropping out of the sky the dead fish , we have bushfires in WA and Floodong in three of our states. The joking has actually kept us sane between pictures and footage of tragedy.

Thanks to all who have donated everything helps!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

JY and Gamer glad to hear you are safe. Will send donation on Friday. Wishing you and your loved ones stay safe. I remember the devastation in New Orleans. I opened my house to a family to live with us until they were able to get back on their feet. Do you have a link for "shoeboxes of love" on facebook?


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the facebook link, i saw today that it ends on jan 31st, and i think you may have to contact them to see if they actualy take them from overseas due to the time limits.

Login | Facebook


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh my........... i had no idea. The May floods here in Tennessee have nothing on this. My heart goes out to you all..


----------

